# Windows Logfiles



## exitboy (6. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich benötige eine Auflistung aller LogFiles, in die Windows hereinschreibt, was ich an meinem Computer gemacht habe und was andere über mich dadurch herausbekommen können. GIbt es doch bestimmt auch wie bei Linux


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. August 2006)

Systemlog:
Start / Systemsteuerung / Ereignisanzeige

Programmlogs:
Je nach 3-rd Party-Programm kann der Ort ein ganz anderer sein


----------



## exitboy (6. August 2006)

also gibt es wirklich keine anderen Logfiles, wo ich nachsehen könnte was jemand an meinem Computer gemacht hat? Können dies Fachleute? wenn ja, woran orientieren die sich?

Man wird doch bestimmt irgendwie sehen können, wann jmd. eine Datei wie bearbeitet hat oder?


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. August 2006)

exitboy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man wird doch bestimmt irgendwie sehen können, wann jmd. eine Datei wie bearbeitet hat oder?



Nein, nicht soweit ich weiß. Windows schreibt eine Menge Dinge in die ntfs-streams. Aber was, wann, wer, womit gemacht hat zählt da vermutlich nicht dazu 

Sonst gäbe es nicht spezielle *"keylogger"* die umfangreiche Logs anlegen würden.


----------



## gorim (7. August 2006)

Einige Ergeignisse kann man schon überwachen, z.B. wer sich angemeldet oder versucht hat. Welche Dateien geöffnet wurden etc. Diese Dinge muß man allerdings erst einschalten. Nachzusehen über Systemsteuerung - Lokale Sicherheitseinstellungen - Lokale Richtlinien - Überwachnungsrichtlinien. Geloggt wird in das Sicherheitsprotokoll.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## exitboy (9. August 2006)

also sind diese optionen Standartmäßig ausgeschalten. Wie sieht es denn z.B. mit besuchten Internetseiten aus. Sind die Daten bei Firefox z.B. wirklich weg, wenn ich Cookies und den ganzen "Tralala" Kram per "OneClick" mit FireFox lösche?
Ich kann mir da schon vorstellen, das irgendwo noch was mitgeloggt wird, aber nicht von FX sondern vom System selber.


----------



## gorim (9. August 2006)

XP protokolliert meines Wissens sowas nicht. Nicht mal beim IE. Außer der Überwachungsrichtlinie ist mir auch nichts bekannt. Die Cookies sind weg. Natürlich gibt es Tools, die gelöschte Daten wieder herstellen können. Aber das funktioniert auch nur sofort hinterher. Woher kommt Dein Mißtrauen?

bis dann
gorim


----------

